# S.P.A.B. plans



## boatman (Oct 7, 2004)

Simple Plastic Air Boat plans 
i have been using coroplast a.k.a. plastic cardboard , to make 
airboat hulls out of it
they are light & fast  & great snow runners 
this is the basic hull my first design
















here is S.P.A.B. # 1 finished with a .46 magnum on it


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Our model airplane club has a member that builds and flys r/c airplanes constucted with coroplast.They fly really good.A flying buddy of mine got the plans for an airplane built of coroplast and we built it and it took right off and flew flawless.We have a good sized sheet of the coroplast leftover.I am exremely interested in building an airboat.I have been flying r/c aircraft most of my life.I have plenty of hardware,engines {gas and glow},radio equipment etc. to get a airboat going.We just need some plans to get us going in the right direction.
lmk what ya think.


----------



## boatman (Oct 7, 2004)

ya that above is the first basic plan that has been tested 
the motor mount set up is a bad design but thats what a 
prototype is for , now spab #2 is a better design


----------



## boatman (Oct 7, 2004)

well i now have a video of S.P.A.B.#1 running :thumbsup: 

http://rcairboats.net/v-web/gallery/Boatman

hope you enjoy it i know i did


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

that was cool did i see that right did it run across the land there at the end and can ya email me some plans


----------



## boatman (Oct 7, 2004)

yep we run these boats over land ,snow & water & even a few 
fly 
Take a look at www.cajungatorairboats.com there are some plans
& other boat builds there in the forums


----------

